# How much a dog forgets



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Afet a extended break after his SCH 1, almost a year I decided to go back to Schutzhund and see how much Grizzly remembered. He will be 5 this month and I decided I want to go for his SCH 2 in October. I wanted to test how much he remembered to see where I'm at and what I need to work on. He seems to need a little more excitement in his heeling and some tighter turns but overall I think he can do it. Didn't get the bitework on film and he was a little dirty in the blind. He has not tracked at all since his SCH1 which was over a year ago. The conditions for tracking were really nice since it rained the night prior. I'm trying to stabilize his down after the article since he has a tendency to go on his own. He missed the second turn but picked it up quickly. At the end he has never went on hard surface so you can see his confusion, guess I just wanted to see what he'd do(probably not a good idea on his first track back and cosidering I've never done hard surface tracking I won't do it again). Got my work cut out but it might be a possibility in October. Any pointers would be helpful!!!!! Always sorry about the music! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rupBy9IYbmY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9Zuv-WNScM&feature=related


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

dog looks great on the heeling and first video , i dont know much about tracking , 
GO FOR IT !


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

He is a cur....put him down or send him to Jeff....LMAO!!! 

I thought he looked okay for all that time off.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you Tammy! @ carol. He could look much better than this! In his defense it was a very humid day to start back training and he dislikes the heat more than my other dogs.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Heeling video was nice to see...he did good work there as i understand it (i dont know the sports you practice well enough) but what i saw as to heeling it looked very good to me...

tracking vid ? same problem as tammy...i know how tracking works since i do it myself but again not in the same sports as you...i did feel the dog did a nice job tho for a dog 11 months of the leash...myself i wouldnt be disapointed by how he did one bit !

hes a goodlookin fella as well  the dog that is...no offense ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That music is AWESOME. Tell me, who is the band ?? Do they have a CD ??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The band is the "head bobbers with some mixed in chub chokers" and special guest David F chiming in with "your so strong". I think he likes Grizzly because he play bows and laughs at decoys acting tough . Oh and the yells were Davids decoy with some added stick action! NEW CHICAGO HOUSE MUSIC


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Heeling video was nice to see...he did good work there as i understand it (i dont know the sports you practice well enough) but what i saw as to heeling it looked very good to me...
> 
> tracking vid ? same problem as tammy...i know how tracking works since i do it myself but again not in the same sports as you...i did feel the dog did a nice job tho for a dog 11 months of the leash...myself i wouldnt be disapointed by how he did one bit !
> 
> hes a goodlookin fella as well  the dog that is...no offense ! :mrgreen:


Thanks Alice, he is good looking and a little plump, but it's the American way :smile: If I could get him to stop stealing my daughters food off the counter after I leave the room I could slim him down a little


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw Alice, he's pretty cute too . The dog looks like he's pretty nice to work with. I'm betting that Dutchie creature he's got is a whole new bag of chips to be playing with eh? LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes he is Nicole! He's in a **** you state of mind/this is my world.
How did you like the music? Pretty


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Well crap...if your hands are full with the Dutchie....you can send Grizzly here.....I will spoil him. (with four wheeler runs, playing fetch and eating cats.....)

(I called you back this time too....was on the phone with the person taking Jesea.....)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Well crap...if your hands are full with the Dutchie....you can send Grizzly here.....I will spoil him.
> 
> (I called you back this time too....was on the phone with the person taking Jesea.....)


Damn it, my phone is upstairs! I'll call you tomorrow


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The dogs a tracker!!! the one big thing I would do is work on slowing the dog down I cant tell you how to do it cause there are many ways and combination of ways and progressions in doing it I see Dave watching your obedience he should have some tricks/methods. One good little tip I'll offer is before you start your dog after the article sneak a piece of food with out her seeing it rite in front of the dog's feet she is leaping up and moving forward and not tracking the first few feet do this a few connective times to create a habit of searching immediately continue forever but make it RANDOM so the dog doesn't expect it become dependent but must check cause it could be there.This is one of the tricks used to slow the dog down also.
Your obedience is still choppy but your dog looks good and will shine up nicely you need to learn how to dance together that's the best way I can describe it.
Dose the dog still bite. 
Stay away from here and make your self a Schutzhund dog.:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes his speed has always been a issue. Dave has many tricks but I have not been consistent. This is not the same dog as you are thinking. You are thinking of Carna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftcvID6-yGo
He will and can do better OB but his tracking gives me a headache trying to slow him, so time consuming. I do need to get off this computer though, it would free up time!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes his speed has always been a issue. Dave has many tricks but I have not been consistent. This is not the same dog as you are thinking. You are thinking of Carna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftcvID6-yGo
> He will and can do better OB but his tracking gives me a headache trying to slow him, so time consuming. I do need to get off this computer though, it would free up time!


Meh they all look like Japanese soldiers what were the scores


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Never trialed with Carna, just BH and fooled around in ring and now she is having pups soon!
Can't remember Grizzly's scores but he was high in trial but the numbers weren't impressive. The judge scored everyone like he should have, like a national event. Points off for not enough steps before sending the dog on the send out, points off for not going 10 steps on the down in motion. He was high in OB and tracking and his control in bitework was less than desirable. I have got the control in bite work taken care of, I think#-o shouldn't say that


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes he is Nicole! He's in a **** you state of mind/this is my world.
> How did you like the music? Pretty


Kinda odd. You get the beat in your head and then it somehow mashes in with the visual. I wanna see what you do with that Dutchie. What do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That music was trippy!

With Vito? Suicide missions perhaps or maybe just bed bug searching:razz:
Maybe some **** hunting after I seen Mike's video.
Not sure, I'm leaving him be other than some search work and a little food OB , maybe some tracking.
I don't think I have seen anything yet, I think I'm in for a surprise in 5 or 6 months! The pots just starting to boil!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That was awesome!!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

NICE!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

He's a nice looking dog. Almost a red sable in colour?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is the cringing ?? Griz looks totally comfortable after all those months off. LOL

It is a shame that the ringsport couldn't come together for ya. Gonna have to get you out to Carols for one of these seminars, and we can get at LEAST Vitor doing some ring. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Aw Alice, he's pretty cute too . The dog looks like he's pretty nice to work with. I'm betting that Dutchie creature he's got is a whole new bag of chips to be playing with eh? LOL


then next time he should wave to the camera ! all i could see was a profile and a baseball cap...

let me see that cuteness Timothy !!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> That was awesome!!!!


Chris he's not the best but a little above average on anything he does, has lots of drive and his best quality is his heart. I did his foundation through watching videos and it was pretty fuked up. I did not find anyone until he was 10 months old. I started fights with him when he was young I misunderstood him. I spent the whole next year getting things not to be a fight between him and myself. He's had many long periods of not being worked, this was the longest. He could look a lot better IMO. Thanks for the compliment anyhow


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

looks great Tim. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> He's a nice looking dog. Almost a red sable in colour?


Yeah I have never seen this coloring on malinois. He's a good dog that I could never get rid of. Very tolerant of my daughter also.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where is the cringing ?? Griz looks totally comfortable after all those months off. LOL
> 
> It is a shame that the ringsport couldn't come together for ya. Gonna have to get you out to Carols for one of these seminars, and we can get at LEAST Vitor doing some ring. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


I will get up there in 2011! He has done a little ring and is very nice in the guarding. He's not very fast for a mal though


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> then next time he should wave to the camera ! all i could see was a profile and a baseball cap...
> 
> let me see that cuteness Timothy !!!


LOL, that makes me blush and also makes me want to start getting in shape again lol. No pics of me eating a burger!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work esp if that was your first time out after 11 months... very nice.

t


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@ chris m thanks @ Tracy the only work he has done that I can remember was him going to the Jimmy v seminar and that was just letting him rundown the field for bites. I moved last October so I have been really busy fixing up the house and building a couple kennels. I just wanted to see what he remembered so I knew what I had to work on. Now it will be making his heeling more like a prancing pony lol. To me his heeling looked dull


----------

